# What is Twang to you?



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I often see people refer to "Cuban Twang". 

I haven't smoked that many Cuban cigars over the years. I've notice that many Cuban have some different flavors when compared to NC sticks but I haven't hit something that runs across board that makes me go "that is Cuban cigar Twang".

So can you all explain what you're tasting when you think "Cuban Twang".

Does anyone know where the term "twang" comes from and what someone was trying to describe. I'm guessing that they couldn't come up with a more common flavor descriptor like: citrus, mineral, stone fruit, cherry, cinnamon, etc.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Something I've seen in videos is experienced CC smokers saying (within the first 1/3) that, blind folded, - they can tell they're smoking a Cuban. Is it that 'twang' factor that makes them say that ? Or are there other characteristics of CCs that also are a factor ?

Like the OP, I haven't smoked that many CCs (yet). I've noticed similarities between some that I've smoked, and great differences among others.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm in no way shape or form a cc expert. I just got into them seriously, well, serious to me, last fall.

I thought everything people said about ccs was all talk. But when I fired up my first one it had a totally distinctive taste different from all the NCs I've smoked over the years.
To me it was a spicy grass, fresh taste. It's hard to explain but you know it when you taste it.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

If it were easy to describe they wouldn't have had to come up with "Twang". 

To me it's a brightness and clarity to the tobacco that you don't find anywhere else. Earthy, in a certain sense, in that you can taste the unique terroir. But not "Earthy" in the common flavor-wheel understanding. Comparable, in a way, to the difference between good Swiss chocolate and that stuff they make chocolate Easter bunnies you find at the drugstore out of. Yep, (most) NC's taste like a cigar. But a good Cuban tastes like a cigar was meant to (IMO). And yet none of that quite puts my finger on it. Hence, "Twang"!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> But a good Cuban tastes like a cigar was meant to (IMO).


When I gave a friend a bjc , his quote was " wow, now that's what a cigar is supposed to taste like".


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> If it were easy to describe they wouldn't have had to come with "Twang".
> 
> To me it's a brightness and clarity to the tobacco that you don't find anywhere else. Earthy, in a certain sense, in that you can taste the unique terroir. But not "Earthy" in the common flavor-wheel understanding. Comparable, in a way, to the difference between good Swiss chocolate and that stuff they make chocolate Easter bunnies you find at the drugstore out of. Yep, (most) NC's taste like a cigar. But a good Cuban tastes like a cigar was meant to (IMO). And yet none of that quite puts my finger on it. Hence, "Twang"!


 @curmudgeonista - - do you think that 'I could tell, blinded' claim is accurate for very experienced CC smokers ? That is, they can tell its not likely a cigar from Nicaragua, Dom Rep, etc ? Even though the various habanos can be quite different from one another? (Ex - Party short vs HdM Epi 2)


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> @*curmudgeonista* - - do you think that 'I could tell, blinded' claim is accurate for very experienced CC smokers ? That is, they can tell its not likely a cigar from Nicaragua, Dom Rep, etc ? Even though the various habanos can be quite different from one another? (Ex - Party short vs HdM Epi 2)


Mostly yes. Not everyone. And not every cigar. But mostly yes.

I've certainly had some CC's that I doubt I would identify as such. But, we're talking the occasional dud that was probably headed for the round file prematurely anyway. And, contrary to what some will tell you, I have encountered NC's that I would have thought was a CC if I didn't know better. Mind you, none of the ones that claim to be "Cubanesque".

Funny, the most Cuban-like NC's I ever had were some cheap cigars I bought on close-out for something like $4.95 for a bundle of 25 back during the 90's cigar boom! They were a little-known brand, Columbus, which I doubt bore any relation to those of the same name that cropped up later (likely defunct now too). Well, let me tell you, after I tasted them I went back and bought all that vendor had left, maybe 3 or 4 more bundles. Only one was the same. I still have a handful of the good ones left (tossed the rest) and smoke one occasionally. Still tastes like a Cuban to me! I said "if I didn't know better", but I have a sneaking suspicion those WERE Cubans or Cuban tobacco that had escaped out the backdoor and blessed with Honduran labeling to make them US legal during the shortages of the boom when nobody could get enough properly cured NC tobacco or roll enough decent cigars fast enough to satisfy demand.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Joe Sticks said:


> @curmudgeonista - - do you think that 'I could tell, blinded' claim is accurate for very experienced CC smokers ? That is, they can tell its not likely a cigar from Nicaragua, Dom Rep, etc ? Even though the various habanos can be quite different from one another? (Ex - Party short vs HdM Epi 2)


There are maybe a few brand blends I could hit. Give me a Fuente Anejo or most Padron and I might guess right, maybe. About the only Cuban I could hit would be a Partages D4. Over the years I've smoke more PD4s than other Cubans and they have a unique flavor that I've not found in other cigars.

Honestly, I would be hard pressed to smoke most cigars and then be able to say, "this is Nicaraguan, that is Honduran, this one was Dominica and this one Cuban." With that said I can say if I hit lots of pepper and cinnamon I tend to think Nicaraguan and if it is more nutmeg with hints of cinnamon and clove I tend to think Dominican but I've hit cigars where that descriptor could be flipped.

About the only thing I seem to find more often with Cuban cigars is a hint of salt flavor on my lips but I've also had that with few NC sticks.

Twang I'm still waiting for that "okay now I know what they are talking about."


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

To me it's more of an olfactory/taste triggered memory. Call me crazy but, it reminds me of the red dirt in Virginia that I played in as a kid. Kind of a tangy earth flavor. My experience is very limited compared to most here as I'm very new to CCs but, it's definitely more apparent in some that I've tried than others.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

The couple cc's I've smoke had a slight background note that was almost a medicinally, earthy kind of flavor. Almost like what a bandaid would smell like if you soaked it in Mezcal; that tequila that has the worm in it. 

I'm not a cc expert by any means and my taste buds aren't the greatest. I've only smoked (2) Bolivar's. I smoke a Flor Del Valle that I've heard is Cubanesque and it had that same bandaidy Mezcal flavor. I also tasted the same in an Island Prince cigar from Hawaii, but I havent heard much about these cigars. But these 3 kinds of cigars are the only time I've ever tasted that medicinally earthy Mezcally flavor before. I associate that with Cuban cigars now but I most likely completely missed the boat on what I was supposed to get from Cuban's as I'm still a complete noob.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

My brother brought some Cohibas back from Toronto and we smoked them around Christmas time. I found them to have a slight caramel, slight cedar nuance to them. They were very earthy, almost understated, really. I had another Cohiba at a wedding that was provided by a family friend. I got a very similar experience even though they were a different type. They were mild to medium at best in strength, which I know Cubans are known for. I didn't find them to be an earth-shattering experience. I'd love to explore other brands (legally of course!) in the future to really get to know that twang.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Twang to me has an organic sourness to it that makes me salivate.
The best I could describe it from my experience would be taking a bite of raw, yeasty bread dough.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it's referring to "Barnyard".

Yes, my friends, great Havanas have a bit of sharp taste of poo. Horse or cow, not chicken.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> I often see people refer to "Cuban Twang".
> 
> I haven't smoked that many Cuban cigars over the years. I've notice that many Cuban have some different flavors when compared to NC sticks but I haven't hit something that runs across board that makes me go "that is Cuban cigar Twang".
> 
> ...


The term Twang comes from me i made it up.:vs_laugh:
All joking aside sorry i couldn't resist.
For me its a spicy acidic meaty taste on the end of your tongue and if the cigar is that good lips as well.
Sorta reminds me of grandma's pork chops and vinegar peppers R.I.P. that woman could cook.:vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

twang reminds me of a citrusy note, with some sweetness to it. Very hard to give it an exact descriptor.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

To me it is a salty taste.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The term Twang comes from me i made it up.:vs_laugh:
> :


If you had stopped there I would have believed you.

I'm finding it interesting that peoples ideas or feelings about "twang" are all over the place.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> I'm finding it interesting that peoples ideas or feelings about "twang" are all over the place.


Like I said, if it were easy to describe they wouldn't have had to come up with "Twang".


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

For me its the after taste that lingers on your palate and different marcas will give you different twang qualities,
Montes-cocoa/chocolate. Partagas-leather, earth. SLR-bread,cake. Cohiba-grass-hay. Some cigars will give, when they age a bit that sweet lemon acidity and the younger a cigar is you get more of the bite which also adds to the twang.All of that and the spice you get on the retrohale and the aroma of the burning leaves give you your Havana cigar experience.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bpegler said:


> I think it's referring to "Barnyard".
> 
> Yes, my friends, great Havanas have a bit of sharp taste of poo. Horse or cow, not chicken.


I was waiting for this definition....and the more 'barnyard' taste to it the more accurate. You can take the cigar and place it under your nose and drag it from head to foot....like a "nose harmonica" and you'll inhale that vapor they give off and that's the start of the "twang"...smoking it only serves to further ingrain that barnyard taste into our psyche. As this taste/twang continues to rest over a good portion of time that twang turns even richer cementing the taste/aroma even more. I sometimes think about how animals are able to use there sense of smell to fully appreciate things and wish I could train my dogs to use that extra sensory perception when it comes to cigars and their ability to choose the best "twangy cigars"......but that's another experiment in the future. :wink2:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Cigary said:


> I was waiting for this definition....and the more 'barnyard' taste to it the more accurate. You can take the cigar and place it under your nose and drag it from head to foot....like a "nose harmonica" and you'll inhale that vapor they give off and that's the start of the "twang"...smoking it only serves to further ingrain that barnyard taste into our psyche. As this taste/twang continues to rest over a good portion of time that twang turns even richer cementing the taste/aroma even more. I sometimes think about how animals are able to use there sense of smell to fully appreciate things and wish I could train my dogs to use that extra sensory perception when it comes to cigars and their ability to choose the best "twangy cigars"......but that's another experiment in the future. :wink2:


I don't have a ton of experience with CCs yet, but I have been around a few barnyards. (As a kid for awhile when growing up, and at county fairs since then). A working barnyard or cattle feeding station usually is pretty rank smelling. On the other hand, the barnyards at a county fair are different. The young people showing their livestock and competing for ribbons (and top dollar for their animals) pay close attention to keeping their areas as clean as possible. Of course, 'if ya gotta go, ya gotta go' and it's impossible clean up all droppings from every animal immediately after it falls. But, the overriding aroma from county fair barnyards is of fresh hay with just a touch of mustiness as a minor note. Some CCs kinda remind me of this. I look forward to exploring this topic much more in the future.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

And for those who've never had the experience, "barnyard" is not the same thing as "outhouse". If you've spent much time around herbivores, especially horses and cows, you wouldn't find "barnyard" repulsive in the same way, if at all. 

That said, we usually refer to "barnyard" as the cold scent of a good box of Cuban cigars when you open it. But they do not taste like they smell; and IMO "barnyard" is not interchangeable with "twang".


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Slowpokebill said:


> I often see people refer to "Cuban Twang".
> 
> I haven't smoked that many Cuban cigars over the years. I've notice that many Cuban have some different flavors when compared to NC sticks but I haven't hit something that runs across board that makes me go "that is Cuban cigar Twang".
> 
> ...


The only thing I would perceive as a Cuban twang which is all too common and which I love is the farm smell and touch of saline you get while smoking habanos.

I don't use the description of twang in my write ups, but each to their own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> And for those who've never had the experience, "barnyard" is not the same thing as "outhouse". If you've spent much time around herbivores, especially horses and cows, you wouldn't find "barnyard" repulsive in the same way, if at all.
> 
> That said, we usually refer to "barnyard" as the cold scent of a good box of Cuban cigars when you open it. But they do not taste like they smell; and IMO "barnyard" is not interchangeable with "twang".


Jack hit the nail on the head again. You my friend took the words out of my mouth.
Just remember the Twang is the Thang!:vs_cool:


----------

